# Watering my weed with liquor?



## yusukeshonen (Jun 5, 2007)

A friend of mine told me that him and his friends grow their weed and when its flowering they water it with liquor and it makes it stronger. Im scared to try this because it might kill my plants and their telling me that so i wont grow any? Does anyone have experience with this? And how might the liquor make my weed stronger? Is it used as a fertilizer?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 5, 2007)

sounds like ********Don't evade the word censor please. to me. but i wouldnt say 100%, only about 99.9%. looks like they dont want you to smoke better weed than them.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 5, 2007)

A very small amount would kill your plants.

What did you do to these guys that made em mad at you? What a thing to tell you to do.

Shame on em.


----------



## herbman (Jun 5, 2007)

my advice is not hang wit em ....oops they already know about your grow.....tell em you sold em.....guud luk


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lol yeah thats not cool i think it would just kill your plant like stoney said


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 6, 2007)

Yip dead like a drunk who walked in front of a train


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 6, 2007)

looks like im now 100% sure


----------



## BSki8950 (Jun 6, 2007)

well ive heard it all now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

Gargmel said:
			
		

> Yip dead like a drunk who walked in front of a train


 
Hehehe.  That was too funny.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

Gargmel said:
			
		

> Yip dead like a drunk who walked in front of a train


 
LMAO GOOD ONE


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 6, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOO.. there was a study put out recently though saying that alcohol won't kill your plants in low contentrations however it WILL stunt growth to a halt.

I wouldn't suggest pouring liquor on your plants or into the soil. Get a good grow guide, keep your mouth shut to your friends, and read the FAQ's as then you can discern what is myth and what is reality... Good luck with your growing.


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't pour liquor on your weed. Put your weed in the liquor.
After a nice cure of course.


----------



## yusukeshonen (Jun 7, 2007)

what if i watered the plant with liquor while it was flowering....maybe the alcohol would shock the plant causing it to make more thc?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2007)

*NO ALCOHOL ON THE PLANTS PERIOD!!! *  :bolt:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 7, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *NO ALCOHOL ON THE PLANTS PERIOD!!! * :bolt:


YA LIKE HE SAID LOL


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 7, 2007)

yusukeshonen said:
			
		

> what if i watered the plant with liquor while it was flowering....maybe the alcohol would shock the plant causing it to make more thc?



No. Don't ever put any alcohol on your plants in any phase.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, I'm thinking you all got smoked up and either your friends said it wrong, or maybe you caught it wrong, (Love to give the benifit of the doubt), NO-NO-NO as to the liquer on the plant, or in the soil. I'm betting it was supposed to be soak the smoke in the liquer. mmmm-mmmm sounds good, but what would be the best flavor I'm wondering. Yeah so I'm with Kasgrow on this one.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## jazmin (Jun 7, 2007)

jacky d weed.... perhaps that would be a good aftersoak... i'm thinkin peppermint schnapps  wooowie... could you imagine a hit of that.... soak the buds.... dry the buds... smoke em'.... that would hurt my lungs but i bet it would get me ripped. :afroweed:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 7, 2007)

lol i bet it would. soak them in henassey, dont know how its spelled, but it is the nicest cognac ive tasted


----------



## jazmin (Jun 7, 2007)

.... congac.... good taste... good taste


----------

